# IBS Audio Program 100 - what if you listen to the same session multiple times in a row (accidentally)



## Mel01 (Aug 6, 2010)

I listen to the program on my ipod and it accidentally got switched to repeat today.Tonight I listened to session 2 around 3 or 4 times. I'm not really sure since I was asleep. I have read that it works best if you leave around 6 hours between sessions.Is this ok? Should I do anything differently? Should I continue the program as usual tomorrow or rest and then resume the schedule the day after?Many thanks to Michael Mahoney for this wonderful program! It's really true... he has given me my life back!Now I'm off all IBS medications and feeling much better!Using this along with diet modifications has made all the difference in the world!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mel01 said:


> I listen to the program on my ipod and it accidentally got switched to repeat today.Tonight I listened to session 2 around 3 or 4 times. I'm not really sure since I was asleep. I have read that it works best if you leave around 6 hours between sessions.Is this ok? Should I do anything differently? Should I continue the program as usual tomorrow or rest and then resume the schedule the day after?Many thanks to Michael Mahoney for this wonderful program! It's really true... he has given me my life back!Now I'm off all IBS medications and feeling much better!Using this along with diet modifications has made all the difference in the world!


Hi!This should not be a problem as a "one time" thing- As you mention, I would skip today's session, and start up again tomorrow from where you left off just to give yourself a little break - but there shouldn't be a problem with this at all.Thank you for sharing your kind words - this is so encouraging to others!!All the best to you and have a great day!


----------

